# Snapper Season



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a couple of days open during the extened season if anyone is interested. Thursday the 12th, Friday the 13th, and Sunday the 15th. Please call or PM if you are interested in going. I've fished pretty much solid through the planned season but peopple from out of town don't even know the season is still open. I'm open to putting together shared expense trips (walk on) or private trips.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Capt I need to hook up with you after snapper season. I'm still hunting the elusive Wahoo.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Rodger That!!! Fall is a great time for those!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

*those aint GAGS!!! They're SCAMPS!!!*

Looks like a 12hr on Sunday is coming together. Here is what my last 12hr produced. Those are not Gags! They are Scamp!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunday is a go for a 12hr. Few of you guys said u wanted to go and only have 2 spots left. Please confirm your spot asap!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

For future refference...don't tell me you want to go unless you actually want to go and are going to show up! I thank all of you for your interest and will answer any question you have but the moment you tell me your in, you should be *IN*. I had a guy 2hrs into a trip down here to make the trip today when I found out that 2 of the guys I was counting on was not going to make it magicly about 20 mins after NOAA forecast said 2-3' seas. Funny thing though 2-3' a 6 sec interval early turned to a graceful ground swell offshore about 10:00 and just got better all day. For the 2 dudes that chickened out you screwed up several people and missed a good day on the water. I know who you are and you will not be allowed to set foot on my boat in the future! Good luck finding a decent boat to fish on from now on!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good work Brandon, sucks when folks back out last minute but hopefully they had a good excuse other than NOAA's 2-3's forecast.

I'll see ya out there soon, ready for some groupa hunting in the coming weeks.

Jimmy


----------

